
LynQ: Location Tracking Even When Cell Phones Fail – Indiegogo - matt_misbin
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/lynq-location-tracking-even-when-cell-phones-fail-family-kids/x/18156095#/
======
matt_misbin
Presale (up to 50% off ends July 12th!)

